# Ciao a tutti, sono Carlito



## Carlito (25 Marzo 2020)

Ciao a tutti,

con alcuni di voi ho iniziato a discutere nei vari thread di politica.

Voglio comunque presentarmi alla community: mi chiamo Carlo, da Milano, classe 1986.

Sono un utente di vecchia data, ero molto presente quando Milan World era sulla piattaforma di ForumFree dal lontano 2003 al 2012. I nick sono stati, nel corso degli anni, Carlo206 e Carlo della Sud. Ero giovane.
Nel 2012, quando il forum è stato migrato all'attuale versione, mi sono iscritto subito ma non ho più effettuato l'accesso, anche se in linea di massima in questi anni ho sempre letto volentieri il forum.

Ancora adesso vado sempre in Curva, nonostante i tempi difficili e avari di gioie.

Un caro saluto ancora utenti di quel periodo (se ce ne sono ancora) e a quelli attuali.

Forza Milan, sempre


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Marzo 2020)

Mi ricordo di te, eri uno dei mod del vecchio forum insieme ai vari Jens, Shaka di Virgo (credo) e Van The Man, roba di tipo 15 anni fa quando mi iscrissi su Milan World nel circuito di forumfree.


----------



## Carlito (25 Marzo 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo di te, eri uno dei mod del vecchio forum insieme ai vari Jens, Shaka di Virgo (credo) e Van The Man, roba di tipo 15 anni fa quando mi iscrissi su Milan World nel circuito di forumfree.



Yes, proprio io! Chissà se qualcuno di questi c'è ancora sul Forum..


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Marzo 2020)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Yes, proprio io! Chissà se qualcuno di questi c'è ancora sul Forum..



LOL ciao... son passati quanti anni ? 12/13 ? Mi ricordo di te


----------



## Carlito (25 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> LOL ciao... son passati quanti anni ? 12/13 ? Mi ricordo di te



Eh una marea di tempo.. ora sì che mi sento vecchio!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Marzo 2020)

Bentrovato!


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2020)

Ciao!


----------

